# 1 EMT student dead 3 others overcome by Carbon Monoxide



## medic417 (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.kwes.com/global/story.asp?s=12975385

"Associated Press - August 13, 2010 11:45 AM ET 

LONGVIEW, Texas (AP) - One emergency medical technician died and three co-workers are hospitalized after being overcome by carbon monoxide while on duty in east Texas."


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick clarification, it looks like the "EMT student" was an EMT in field training.

"Ashworth says a 33-year-old female EMT, who was in training, was pronounced dead after being transported to the hospital. "


----------



## clibb (Aug 13, 2010)

This a terrible accident. My condolences to the families of these people.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.jems.com/article/news/texas-emt-trainee-dies-station

"WHITE OAK - A 33-year-old woman training to become an EMT succumbed to carbon monoxide poisoning early this morning when a generator inside a Champion EMS substation was left on overnight."

"The deceased woman was a part-time employee who was riding on the substation's truck to gain experience."


----------



## Aidey (Aug 13, 2010)

Was the generator in the ambulance or station? Are there ambulances that have separate electrical generators like some fire trucks have? It is too bad they didn't have a CO detector. 

I hope the others make a full recovery.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2010)

Frazer Bilt, LTD is an ambulance manufacturer that focuses on building ambulances with generators powering the module. 

http://www.frazerbilt.com/flash.php

Especially since the company is using vehicles with generators, it's extremely surprising that they don't have some sort of CO detection in the ambulance bay. I can completely see how a crew could accidently forget to turn off the generator.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^ Thanks. I've never been on an amb with a separate generator. Glancing at the website it looks like they are used more in the super heavy duty styles, which I haven't been around.


----------



## reaper (Aug 13, 2010)

Frazer's are one of the best units made. I cannot see how it is accidently left running. As soon as the truck is shut off an alarm sounds, to tell you the generator is still on. Plus, you can hear it running.


I agree that it is tragic for this to happen. Will be hard on all.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just highlights the need for better safety measures. The trucks should have automatic generator shutoff when not in use, and the living areas of the substation should have isolated ventilation from the garage if it was in fact a truck generator. Sad to hear.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 14, 2010)

^^^ And CO detectors!


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 14, 2010)

clibb said:


> This a terrible accident. My condolences to the families of these people.



Yes, what a sad accident....


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 14, 2010)

As of today CO detectors have been installed in all stations.

Thank you for the outpouring of suppourt as the families and our service goes through this difficult time.


----------

